# [Sammelthread] Pes 2009



## Player007 (1. Oktober 2008)

Abend,

hab grade gesehen das es schon nen Download für die Demo von PES 2009 gibt:
Demo Versions: Pro Evolution Soccer 2009 Demo - Demo Movie Patch Download Section - GamersHell.com

Jetzt sind beide Demos draußen, FIFA 09 und PES 2009. Welches Fussballspiel würdet ihr euch holen?

Gruß


----------



## DanielX (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pes 2009*

Ich werd morgen mal PES09 anzocken und ich würde sowieso nur PES kaufen.^^


----------



## flipflop (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pes 2009*

Habe die 09er Version jetzt noch nicht angespielt, aber grundsetzlich würde ich die beiden so einsortieren:

PES ist die eher realitätsnahe Simulation, die Fifa Serie doch deutlich arcadelastiger.
Den vermeintlichen Vorteil von Fifa durch mehr/umfassendere Lizenzen machen die vielzähligen Patches von Usern in diversen Ausrichtungen komplett wett.


----------



## Player007 (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pes 2009*

Also habs jetzt runtergeladen und installiert 
Läuft auf jeden Fall schon mal perfekt unter Vista 64Bit 

Zum Spiel:
Die Grafik ist schlechter als bei FIFA 09, aber das konnte man bereits bei den Screenshots sehen. Von der Ballphysik und dem Schwierigkeitsgrad finde ich PES deutlich besser.
Und wegen den nicht lizenzsierten Teams, diese kann man mit Patchs runterladen und erweitern.

Als Fazit: Wer PES bisher schon mal gezockt hat, findet die neuste Version gut. Vorallem der Preis von ca. 40€ ist schon ein Pluspunkt im Vergleich zu FIFA 

Gruß


----------



## Bjoern (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mir die Demo auf der Xbox 360 heruntergeladen. Ich war schon von der letzten Version etwas enttäuscht. Für mich schafft's Konami irgendwie mit PES nicht in die Next-Gen. Mein Lieblings-Fuba Spiel ist und bleibt PES 3...

Greetz


----------



## XMX (9. Oktober 2008)

ich glaub dieses jahr wird es noch fifa


----------



## Player007 (10. Oktober 2008)

XMX schrieb:


> ich glaub dieses jahr wird es noch fifa



Es wird jedes Jahr knapper zwischen den beiden 
PES kommt FIFA gehörig auf die Pelle, irgendwann wird dann PES mehr gekauft als FIFA 
Neue Lizenzen kommen ja auch jedes Jahr dazu 

Gruß


----------



## noxious (11. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ihr Infos wollt schaut mal da rein:
PES2009 - Sammelthread


----------



## ATIFan22 (21. Oktober 2008)

also,hab das SPiel schon mal angezockt und wow es ist noch realistischer geworden*THUBS UP*,eindeutig besser als FIFA^^


----------



## ReNeY (29. Oktober 2008)

jop, bringt richtig spaß, nur wie immer, zu wenig Lizensen!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. November 2008)

War es nicht so das PES all die Jahre wesentlich besser war und jetzt Fifa das erste mal die Nase vorn hat?

http://www.4players.de/4players.php...Wertung/PlayStation3/12293/60523/FIFA_09.html

http://www.4players.de/4players.php...n3/12238/60713/Pro_Evolution_Soccer_2009.html


----------



## noxious (1. November 2008)

Hast du es selbst gespielt?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. November 2008)

nein. Nur drüber gelesen und gehört.
Aber darum habe ich meine Aussage ja auch als Frage formuliert


----------



## Player007 (4. November 2008)

Bei deinen verlinkten Tests, schneidet PES 2009 doch auf dem PC besser ab, als bei Fifa 09 

Bei Gamesvote, kommt PES aber auch besser an, als FIFA 

Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (8. November 2008)

sebst wenn die beiden games gleichauf sein SOLLTEN, was das spielerische berifft: ein gutes arguemnt pro PES ist allein schon, dass es fast 20€ weniger kostet


----------



## Player007 (14. November 2008)

sqoops - Games: Pro Evolution Soccer 2009 - PES 2009 T-Shirt und Lanyard GRATIS dazu * (PC)

Wer PES 2009 jetzt bestellt, bekommt ein T-Shirt und ein Lanyard dazu 
Außerdem wurde der Preis gesenkt, auf 34,90 

Gruß


----------



## ATIFan22 (15. November 2008)

Also ,ich habe mal die Demo von Fifa 09 gezockt,also ich finde es ist realistischer im gegensatz zu seinen Vorgängern,aber PES bleibt besser


----------



## noxious (15. November 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> sqoops - Games: Pro Evolution Soccer 2009 - PES 2009 T-Shirt und Lanyard GRATIS dazu * (PC)
> 
> Wer PES 2009 jetzt bestellt, bekommt ein T-Shirt und ein Lanyard dazu
> Außerdem wurde der Preis gesenkt, auf 34,90
> ...


Bei Amazon kostet PES nur 27,90€


----------



## jaytech (15. November 2008)

Finde PES auch um längen besser, vor allem was Spieldynamik und Ballphysik angeht, außerdem schießt man nie oder eher selten, das gleiche Tor, der fliegt/springt/rollt immer etwas anderes.


----------



## Player007 (24. November 2008)

Hab es mir jetzt geholt und bin voll zufrieden damit 
Der Modus "Werde zur Legende" finde ich genial, wie man einen eigenen Spieler zur Legende macht 
Schade das die deutschen Clubs fehlen, insbesondere Bayern 

Gruß


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2008)

naja,aber dummerweise haste im Legensden Modus nen Probem,wenn du von deinen Mitspielern nich angespielt wirst


----------



## Player007 (26. November 2008)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> naja,aber dummerweise haste im Legensden Modus nen Probem,wenn du von deinen Mitspielern nich angespielt wirst



Musst dich, wie im echten Spiel, anbieten. Dann bekommste auch den Ball, außedem bringt eine hohe Teamwork Punktzahl auch noch was 

Gruß


----------



## noxious (26. November 2008)

und mit der Schultertaste kannst du den Ball auch anfordern


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2008)

ohh,okee,danek fürn Tipp,ich hab es zwar noch nich,aber mein Cousin,daher kenn ich den Modus...,werde ich ihm mal sagen
Danke


----------



## Player007 (3. November 2009)

Weiß jemand, wie ich die Meisterliga usw. sichern muss, damit ich beim Spiel neuinstallieren nicht von vorne anfangen muss?
Also das Betriebssystem wird auch neu aufgesetzt 
Habe den Vision Patch drauf...

Gruß


----------

